# 1,000 sq. ' and 2.3 acres Coweta, Oklahoma (NE)



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

$108,000. 
2.3 acres 
3 bd. 1 bath 
large pantry/utility room
1.5 car garage 
Fully fenced and cross fenced for goats with two smaller pens
creek
loafing shed
pecan trees 
established garden area 
large backyard with patio. fenced with 5' chain link
aerobic septic system less than 1 year old
ac unit 1 year old.
paved road
3 miles to walmart
20 minutes to Tulsa 
easy access to hwy 51 (3 miles) and the creek turnpike (5 miles)

Tulsa was voted in top 10 most recession proof cities! 

I love it here but we are moving due to a job change. pm me if interested and I can get you more pics. property goes all the way to the buildings you can see in the back on the second pic.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

REDUCED ---- $99,000

why can't I edit my original post????

There are some repairs we will be making. If you are handy and have more time than money we will consider deducting the costs from the sale price and let it go for less. Trusses for a 28' x 24' building are on site and _could_ be sold with the home. we were going to convert the existing garage to a carport and use the trusses for a 2 + car garage/workshop.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

after about 12 hours (maybe less) edit feature is not available.
Angie


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

Have sent link to your post to our DD who is in nursing school at Tulsa Tech. She lives in Coweta. How can she contact you?


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry about the delay, I was gone all day yesterday and didn't check my post. feel free to call anytime h/918-279-0160 or dh cel (for another week only)918-237-2040 or you may email at [email protected]


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

No problem w delay...I've been working OT all week.

Have sent your info to dd, but I know she is scared about being able to buy a place. She is full time nursing student and works 2 part time jobs. And she is hoping to keep children in current school district. 

She also used part of a student grant or loan to pre-pay her rent several months in advance.

Good luck, it is a nice looking place.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

fyi it is still relatively easy to get a loan here. payment on 99,000 at 5.75% interest (what is available to us through usbank. I'm sure it varies due to credit history) for 30 years would be around $580 + taxes and insurance. tax is about 55$ and insurance is 72$ for us now (rounding up) so it would be about $707 per month. 

a realestate agent friend told me there are plenty of loan programs still available but few are trying because of the freaky market. they are just assuming they couldn't get a loan because of what is going on in other parts of the country. 

want to mention that we might rent it for a while also and/or are flexible about trying to work something out to facilitate the sale.


----------

